# Ogri'la und Himmelswache der Sha'tari nicht unter Ruf



## Angelike (30. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich habe das Problem, dass diese beiden Fraktionen bei meinem Mainchar nicht angezeigt werden.

Hier mal der Ausschnitt aus der Blasc.lua


```
["faction"] = {
					["Stamm der Zandalar"] = 42999,
					["Ogri'la"] = 2447,
					["Ratschet"] = 14860,
					["Unteres Viertel"] = 19099,
					["Expedition des Cenarius"] = 22101,
					["Sturmlanzengarde"] = 42999,
					["Hydraxianer"] = 34509,
					["Sporeggar"] = 13488,
					["Das Violette Auge"] = 24072,
					["Gadgetzan"] = 14265,
					["Der Bund von Arathor"] = 10758,
					["Netherschwingen"] = 0,
					["Beutebucht"] = 15299,
					["Argentumdämmerung"] = 42999,
					["Darnassus"] = 42999,
					["Das Konsortium"] = 13030,
					["Himmelswache der Sha'tari"] = 3324,
					["Sturmwind"] = 42999,
					["Rabenholdt"] = 0,
					["Eisenschmiede"] = 42999,
					["Die Seher"] = 6890,
					["Ewige Warte"] = 12681,
					["Die Wächter der Sande"] = 0,
					["Blutsegelbukaniere"] = -42000,
					["Zirkel des Cenarius"] = 42999,
					["Die Sha'tar"] = 15728,
					["Thoriumbruderschaft"] = 9003,
					["Shen'dralar"] = 1100,
					["Gnomeregangnome"] = 42999,
					["Holzschlundfeste"] = 10211,
					["Die Aldor"] = -8806,
					["Ehrenfeste"] = 17479,
					["Die Exodar"] = 33146,
					["Brut Nozdormus"] = 10706,
					["Silberschwingen"] = 6979,
					["Hüter der Zeit"] = 22651,
					["Wintersäblerausbilder"] = 6765,
					["Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt"] = 2365,
					["Kurenai"] = 27224,
				},
```

Könnt ihr das mal Überprüfen?

Lg Angelike


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2007)

Angelike schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe das Problem, dass diese beiden Fraktionen bei meinem Mainchar nicht angezeigt werden.
> Hier mal der Ausschnitt aus der Blasc.lua
> Könnt ihr das mal Überprüfen?
> Lg Angelike



Huhu,

danke für den Hinweis - wir habens in die Bug-Liste aufgenommen.


----------



## busaku (30. Mai 2007)

Ich hab da auch so meine Probleme mitm Ruf =>

Bin z.b. ehrfürchtig bei der Expediton des Cenarius geworden und im meinem Autoblog standen diverste Ruf-Upgrades der *alten* Fraktionen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber nichts vom eigentlichen Upgrade

busa


----------



## ZAM (30. Mai 2007)

busaku schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch so meine Probleme mitm Ruf =>
> 
> Bin z.b. ehrfürchtig bei der Expediton des Cenarius geworden und im meinem Autoblog standen diverste Ruf-Upgrades der *alten* Fraktionen
> 
> ...



Der Autoblog-Flood-Bug wurde eigentlich vor Tagen schon behoben.


----------



## busaku (30. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Der Autoblog-Flood-Bug wurde eigentlich vor Tagen schon behoben.


Das Problem hatte ich noch.. ehm.. hmm.. *grübel*.. gestern oder vorgestern ^^


----------



## busaku (1. Juni 2007)

*auf meinen blog verweis* hab heute ein ruf-upgrade bei den netherschwingen bekommen => gleicher fehler
busa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelike (8. Juni 2007)

Der Fehler sollte nun behoben sein *freu*.

Lg Angelike


----------



## ZAM (8. Juni 2007)

Angelike schrieb:


> Der Fehler sollte nun behoben sein *freu*.
> Lg Angelike



Der Dank geht an Crowley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## busaku (10. Juli 2007)

*hust*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*aufs datum verweis*

btw. die schultern und das schmuckstück hab ich schon seit ewigkeiten

busa


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (14. November 2007)

also bei mir stehen orgrila/himmelswache noch immer nicht drinne


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> also bei mir stehen orgrila/himmelswache noch immer nicht drinne



Also ich sehe sie:
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2021000&tab=8


----------

